# Best book series that you have read that is not very well known



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

What is the best book/book series that you have read that is not. Very well known.
To start things off the best book series that I have read that is not very well known is the laws of magic series which is a very hard series to find but it is very good.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2012)

_Animorphs_ is kind of obscure these days. I'll go with that.

It's an amazing series. So dark and a great deconstruction of everything sci-fi. As I was reading them a few years ago I got bored of the same plots getting repeated, but the series as a whole is excellent. Sad, funny, exciting, epic.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2012)

The Blue Forest series by KM Hirosaki and its expansion prequels by Kevin Frane. They really ought to be read more often.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> The Blue Forest series by KM Hirosaki and its expansion prequels by Kevin Frane. They really ought to be read more often.



Ok I might try and read those books


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2012)

Takeo Wolf said:


> Ok I might try and read those books



I think there are some minor imperfections in Frane's work but I will give you a brief dexcription of both novels, spoiler-free

Thousand Leaves: A coyote by the name of Reeve Wintrell plunges into insanity as an AIDS-like mental illness sweeps through a community of gay Furries. Wintrell watches as one by one his friends fall to the disease and, uses one little sanity he has left to try and find those responsible before he dies. Meanwhile, the arguing bureaucrats of Thousand Leaves cannot decide how to best handle this medical situation as a visiting cougar CEO-in-training comes over to buy hospitals for his dad's corporation.

A good, if somewhat depressing read, not perfect but every fall I read it again and gain new insight into just what it means to be a "pariah". Very good book, if you don't mind the main characters being gay.

The Seventh Chakra: Expands on the role of two characters introduced in Thousand Leaves- Arkady Ryswife and Il-Hyeong Quinn- by telling us of the Iolite League, a religious organization, whose goals include the preservation of historical artifacts in order to find divine truths. To that end, they are creating an artificial lifeform known as Pandora to decipher ancient texts. The operatives are one part history detectives and the other part secret agents. When a key genetic code is uncovered that might bring Pandora to life, Ryswife and Quinn answer the call to go to Thousand Leaves but they end up walking into a trap. 

Even better than Thousand Leaves, because Arkady is the Furry James Bond. I like this work and I read it again each spring.


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2012)

I dunno, _The Death Gate Cycle_ maybe. Great fantasy books. I usually wind up reading things that are well known, simply because people tell me to read them. I like Literature, and that sure as shit is well known. 


benignBiotic said:


> _Animorphs_ is kind of obscure these days. I'll go with that.
> 
> It's an amazing series. So dark and a great deconstruction of everything sci-fi. As I was reading them a few years ago I got bored of the same plots getting repeated, but the series as a whole is excellent. Sad, funny, exciting, epic.


Oh man those books. They were really awesome and nostalgic until I found out the bitch had like half of them ghost written. Now she can go fuck herself.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2012)

Conker said:


> Oh man those books. They were really awesome and nostalgic until I found out the bitch had like half of them ghost written. Now she can go fuck herself.


Yeah that explains why so many of the books in the middle of the series were so... middling. The ghost written ones ranged from pretty decent to 'what a waste of time that was.' Like I said I found them worthwhile as a whole.


----------



## Ames (Nov 28, 2012)

Xeelee Sequence.

It's depressing how nobody is into really hard sci-fi nowadays.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 28, 2012)

JamesB said:


> It's depressing how nobody is into really hard sci-fi nowadays.


Yea it is


----------



## Demensa (Nov 30, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Xeelee Sequence.
> 
> It's depressing how nobody is into really hard sci-fi nowadays.




As someone who loves hard Sci Fi, I will definitely check this out.


As for obscure book series... I really don't know. I'm trying to catch up with some of the more well known, mainstream and "classic" books, before I start finding my way around more obscure authors.
Those books I've read that are not terribly well known are usually stand alone novels.


----------



## Em1l (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure how obscure it is (probably not very) but the Farseer series' by Robin Hobb were a great read although it would seem many people found it depressing, anything that is well written and involves animals with some level of human like intelligence is fair game as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 3, 2012)

"Children of the Lamp" is really good. I read them all about 5 years ago. It's probably what got me into reading lots of books.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 3, 2012)

The Nightside Series by Simon R. Green

The books are disappointingly short, but the noir-heavy story has me coming back often.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2012)

Discworld


----------



## Fernin (Dec 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Discworld



Diskworld is about as obscure as the Dark Tower. XD


----------



## Lobar (Dec 3, 2012)

Does it have to be a series?  I really like Haruki Murakami's fiction.  It's usually pretty fucking weird, but in a cerebral way that's pretty engrossing.  Whoever his translator is does such a good job that you couldn't tell it wasn't originally written in English in the first place.  Favorite of his I've read so far is Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World, which is as strange as its title.  It's written as two separate stories and alternates chapters between them, but gradually reveals how they are interconnected.

I wish I had more time to read for fun these days.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Does it have to be a series?.


No


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

I can strongly reccoment the first Halo books. Yes yes, i know how it sounds. 'Halo herp derp!' But they're incredibly good. It's written in an amazing way and the story is really intresting if you like Halo or just Sci-fi in general.

Halo The Flood.
Halo First Strike.
Halo Fall of Reach.

These three books let's you follow the Chief from his very first day in the academy, through the first encounter with the covenant. Across the first Halo ring.(The Flood is basicly the first game from the point of view of the Marines, MC and a few Covenant characters.) and the fall of reach. (Really bummed me out that Halo: Reach(the game) didn't include some of the awesome stuff that was in the book... But i guess that's the curse of all good litterature :/


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 18, 2016)

benignBiotic said:


> _Animorphs_ is kind of obscure these days. I'll go with that.
> 
> It's an amazing series. So dark and a great deconstruction of everything sci-fi. As I was reading them a few years ago I got bored of the same plots getting repeated, but the series as a whole is excellent. Sad, funny, exciting, epic.



I used to read that series all the time, it was truly amazing. The concept just drawed me in, and I'm happy someone else knows of its existence.


----------



## Huluvoo (May 8, 2016)

Without a doubt, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series by Douglas Adams. Originally a BBC radio series, it also got it's own BBC TV series, then was adapted into five books, as well as a film, starring Martin Freeman as Arthur Dent (the main protagonist). The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy is a series that has done almost every sort of media you could think of, and very little people know about it. It's a British book, written in a very British sort of way, with dry-humour and constant contradictions of itself.
















I also have to think though, that if lots of people knew about it, then it wouldn't be so precious to me, because everyone would talk about it and some people would even ruin it for me. So, keeping it as a cult thing, keeps is special and dear to me.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (May 12, 2016)

My favorite series of all time is Negima. But I'm not sure how well known it is. The most unknown book series I've read and liked would have to be Wyrmweald.


----------



## Simo (May 14, 2016)

Hmmm...I don't read too many books that are in series, but I'd have to say 3 authors come to mind as amazing, all in the Detective field: (Which is curious, as this is perhaps about 10% of what I read overall, by genre)

1. Raymond Chandler and his Phillip Marlowe novels. (The Long Goodbye, The Big Sleep, The High Window &c) Easily some of the snappiest, crisp prose ever written, as as a detective Phillip Mawlowe is witty, mouthy, scrappy and never in much favor with criminals, the police, or even, at points, with his own clients.

2. Ross MacDonald and his Lew Archer novels. (The Way Some People Die, The Barbarous Coast, The Doomsters) Easily the heir to Chandler, with more of a literary punch. Blunt action, nuanced psychological derail.

3. The Inspector Montalbano Series, by Sicilian novelist Andrea Camilleri. The author is amazing, must be 90, a chain-smoker, and still writing. Funny, with a lot of fun poked at the bureaucracy, and set in an exotic, beautiful Sicilian landscape.


----------



## Elf-cat (May 19, 2016)

I found a really good eBook called Quantum Effect: Homano the Warrior on Kindle and I found it to be very fast paced, full of action, original and unique in the way that it's written. Definitely not well known.
However it has explosions, demons, a big giant purple crystal and my favorite character is the dragon spirit.
The flaws of the story are; the evil characters seem to have a shallow back story and the ninjas seem comical but unnecessary.


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 19, 2016)

I really liked A Million Little Pieces, which was a famous book! But whenever I ask anyone, they've never heard of it? So I guess it's not too well known.


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2016)

euthanizedCanine said:


> I really liked A Million Little Pieces, which was a famous book! But whenever I ask anyone, they've never heard of it? So I guess it's not too well known.




I've heard of this, and have always wanted to read it. If I'm not mistaken, it was supposed to be autobiographical, but later, was revealed to be part fiction...but it doesn't seem to be this would diminish its impact, from what I've heard. I'll have to add this to my list.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 21, 2016)

Ted Dekker novels are really good. The religious overtones become  heavy-handed and anvilicious at times, but they're an excellent example of  allegorical works that build from a source work without straight up stealing. Plus I like the worldbuilding in his circle trilogy.


----------



## xxgato (Jun 3, 2016)

I really like the Ratha series by Clare Bell! It's essentially Warriors before Warriors was a thing. xD It's about a group of ancient clan cats called the "Named", and centers around Ratha, a yearling who learns how to tame the "Red Tongue" (fire).  It's very interesting!


----------



## ShadowSibling (Jun 9, 2016)

The _Graceling Realms _series.  Wonderful fantasy with a perfect blend of action and romance.


----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 9, 2016)

The Dragon Age trilogy.  No relation to the game series.  It's pretty fuckin' rad.  A mix of fantasy, sci fi, and botched history.


----------



## anEternalWinter (Jun 10, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of Walter Moers' Zamonia books? 

I started with Rumo and His Miraculous Adventures, which is a great epic fantasy tale (it follows the hero's journey to the letter) about a young wolf-deer hybrid finding his place in the world (and underworld) 

But The 13 1/2 Lives of Captain Bluebear is also fantastic, and contains more historical, philosophical and literary references than I could have imagined when I first read it. 

And if you're into food, the Alchemaster's Apprentice is a must.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 10, 2016)

Try the Fourland Casfle series. The books are The Year of Our War, No Present like Time, The Modern World/Dangerous Offspring(tittle differs in the US and Uk), and Abpve the Snowline(which is a prequel). Book 5 is coming out this year, it is called Fair Rebel. The series is primarily Fantasy, but it blends in some Science Fiction elements. It's very well written.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 10, 2016)

There's this REALLY underground book I've read called "Mein Kampf" by a fellow named Hitler.  He seemed to be a BIG Wolfenstein fan.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 10, 2016)

"John Dies at the End" and "This Book is Full of Spiders", fantastic dilogy by David Wong. One of the only books I've read that combine comedy and horror perfectly - humorous moments come from more or less realistic life situations and character's attempts of keeping grip on sanity by laughing it off, rather than dumb gags, and when scary stuff happens, it's really freaking scary.


----------



## EmmaChib (Jun 14, 2016)

Its not that obscure, but The Old Kingdom series by Garth Nix is one I find a lot of people haven't heard of.


----------



## Bellatrixx (Jun 15, 2016)

I really liked this one book, The Moon Key. It's a pre-teen novel I got from Dollar General, but it's surprisingly decent. I like the idea and potential behind it. Plus it's not a cheesy romance which is a bonus as usually the teen novels I read are.

Edit: Thinking on it, I'm not sure this counts but The DragonRiders of Pern is a good series.


----------



## anEternalWinter (Jun 21, 2016)

EmmaChib said:


> Its not that obscure, but The Old Kingdom series by Garth Nix is one I find a lot of people haven't heard of.



I love the magic system in those books! Color spectrum magic is the coolest thing.


----------



## LindyHop (Jun 21, 2016)

The Underland Chronicles by Suzanne Collins (the author of the hunger games). It chronicles the journey of Gregor, kid who falls into the sewer underneath New York City and discovers a civilization of underland humans and large sentient and intelligent animals.

Gone Series by Michael Grant, an impenetrable barrier surrounds a coastal city and everyone over the age of 15 disappears. Soon booth children and animals within the barrier begin to mutate and gain super powers.

Skinjacker Trilogy, Neal Shusterman, A series which tells follows several children as they try to find their way back to their old lives after falling into a void between life and death known as Everlost.

Unwind  Dystology by Neal Shusterman, In post Heartland war America the abortion debate has finally been settled by the passing of an accord which allows parents to sign over their children between the ages of 13-18 to be unwound and their body parts will be reused in transplants. 

Running with Scissors, Magical Thinking, Dry, A Wolf at the Table, Possible Side Effects, all by Augusten Burroughs, all memoirs of the author's life and his struggle with drugs and alcohol, his messed up childhood, and his strained relationship with his parents.

Mostly YA books but  still good read imo.


----------



## Rott-i-kins (Jun 22, 2016)

Johannes Cabal series. Dark, witty, and awesome.


----------



## Damakoes (Jun 23, 2016)

anEternalWinter said:


> I love the magic system in those books! Color spectrum magic is the coolest thing.


I was gonna suggest a series, but when i went to check the spelling, i discovered it was this this series, but i know it as the Abhorsen Trilogy, so i'm gonna suggest the Legend of Drizzet by R.A. Salvator. I've only finished a of the books in the series, but I really like the story and characters.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> There's this REALLY underground book I've read called "Mein Kampf" by a fellow named Hitler.  He seemed to be a BIG Wolfenstein fan.


I was considering reading that at disneyland when i was waiting in line, but was worried about the beatings I would receive from everyone who knew about that book... don't like the ideas in it, just curious about the specifics... especially since it laid out his plans in pretty full and explicit details.

If u like mars colonization sci-fi with HARD science, read the Red Mars trilogy by Kim Stanley Robinson... really good books that do pretty much everything right.

If u like alien invasion stories with hard science, read "Footfall" by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle.

I also loved animorphs as a third grader  (read a book in the series per day basically)... I think that was one of the first things that made me turn towards being furry.


----------



## Rattled (Jun 26, 2016)

Dune is a popular series, but I've not come across many people who've actually read it. It's a really amazing Sci-fi series, if you're into that. 

Another book, one that I read during Elementary school I believe, was Island of the Blue Dolphins. It's about a Native American girl who was stranded. It's a children's novel, and not actually a series, but that was a book that always stuck with me. Unfortunately, I'm never able to find others who have also read it, and I don't own a copy of it myself. Yet.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 26, 2016)

Rattled said:


> Dune is a popular series, but I've not come across many people who've actually read it. It's a really amazing Sci-fi series, if you're into that.



Dune is more or less like Lord of the Rings and Dark Tower - very popular in pop culture, but its longevity and complexity scares people off.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 26, 2016)

Rattled said:


> Dune is a popular series, but I've not come across many people who've actually read it. It's a really amazing Sci-fi series, if you're into that.
> 
> Another book, one that I read during Elementary school I believe, was Island of the Blue Dolphins. It's about a Native American girl who was stranded. It's a children's novel, and not actually a series, but that was a book that always stuck with me. Unfortunately, I'm never able to find others who have also read it, and I don't own a copy of it myself. Yet.


I've read it, but its been a LONG time since that happened.. so i only remember very basic details.


----------



## Rattled (Jun 26, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Dune is more or less like Lord of the Rings and Dark Tower - very popular in pop culture, but its longevity and complexity scares people off.


I suppose that's true, which is kind of sad. Dune is an amazing read, in my opinion. I love seeing how intricate that fictional universe is.



SniperCoon2882 said:


> I've read it, but its been a LONG time since that happened.. so i only remember very basic details.


Oh, are you talking about Island of the Blue Dolphins? Because if so, that's really nice! Did you enjoy it when you read it?


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 30, 2016)

_The Belgariad_ and the sequel _The Mallorean_ series by David Eddings. He also has another good series known as _Elenium _and it's sequel _Tamuli_ but I have yet to finish those. These David Eddings stories are very Fantasy, featuring magic, magical rocks with minds of their owns, grumpy-ass sorcerers, sardonic side characters, great gods, evil gods, mischievous gods who purposely become the protag's blood relative, smack-talking kings and queens, monsters, dragons, people shape shifting into wolves and birds, magical long journeys featuring the chosen one, those sort of things. 

Some other great books are _The Sight _and _Fire Bringer_ by David Clement-Davies. 
Both of these stories are of the same universe, but during different times, I recommend reading _Fire Bringer_ first because it takes place first. Both stories are kind of centered around a legend of a being who can see with a sixth sense and has the power to speak to all beings. _Fire Bringer_ is about a Red Deer who gains this power. The second story, _The Sight_, is about a pack of wolves, specifically a brother and sister who gain a very similar ability.


----------



## coldbrew (Jul 1, 2016)

He should be pretty famous by now, but back when I started, Scott Sigler's "Infected" trilogy (second book "Contagious" and third "Pandemic") was still an audiobook. Really pulled me into horror and got me into writing. Afterward it's Matthew Reilly's books, namely the Scarecrow series and the Jack West trilogy (Seven Ancient Wonders, Six Sacred Stones and Five Greatest Warriors) which really reminded me of classic Indiana Jones-esque adventures. Should be pretty well-known in Australia but here I haven't met anyone who's heard of him.


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Jul 4, 2016)

I really enjoyed the Captive Prince series!  If you're looking for high-fantasy gay fiction with a side of political intrigue, I'd totally recommend it.  Definitely don't base judgements too much on the first book though, the main character doesn't understand anything that's going on (political intrigue goes over his head) and it makes the other main character seem almost unacceptably awful.

For something lighter, I'd recommend Howl's Moving Castle and House of Many Ways by Dianna Wynne Jones!


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 25, 2016)

Hard to say really but I think some of my fav fictional reads were "Memoirs of a Geisha" and "Here there be Dragons". I also LOVED the Maximum Ride serises for the longest time but lost my love with the book Angel.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 26, 2016)

Guardians of Ga'Hoole. It's a 16-part series where all the characters are owls that live in an entire fictional landmass. The books even have maps and everything!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll cough up two: Edward Willett's _The Helix War_ dilogy and Andrew Swann's _Moreau_ Series.





The former is about the efforts of a human colony on a distant oceanic world, and especially their genetically modified Selkie brethren, when their backwater home is discovered and assaulted by the tyrannical theocratic regime that they fled Earth from seventy years prior.








The latter is a biopunk/noir series set during a mid-21st century era where "moreaus," humanoid and animal hybrids, and "frankensteins," genetically-modified humans, live as second-class citizens. Two of the novels in the setting focus on tiger moreau Nohar Rajasthan, who is first seen eking out a career as a private eye in Cleveland; the other two novels focus on characters that appear in the first novel: rabbit moreau Angel Lopez and Israeli frankenstein Evi Isham.

The _Moreau_ series was apparently well-received by the fandom when it was first published in the '90s (most of the fanmail for it has been from furries), but with the number of furries whom I've met who have even heard of it, I get the impression that it's not as well-known among most of the newcomers.


----------



## semater (Jul 27, 2016)

This is one very intense novel about two feral foxes and the modern day world they must try and survive in. Sadly, this book is out of print and pricey as hell online if you want a hardcover copy.


----------



## sho-shonojo (Aug 2, 2016)

Coffee Lion said:


> Some other great books are _The Sight _and _Fire Bringer_ by David Clement-Davies.
> Both of these stories are of the same universe, but during different times, I recommend reading _Fire Bringer_ first because it takes place first. Both stories are kind of centered around a legend of a being who can see with a sixth sense and has the power to speak to all beings. _Fire Bringer_ is about a Red Deer who gains this power. The second story, _The Sight_, is about a pack of wolves, specifically a brother and sister who gain a very similar ability.



Second this. Firebringer and The Sight were both fantastic. It's a shame that Fell, his sequel to The Sight didn't quite have the same magic that the previous books did.



EmmaChib said:


> Its not that obscure, but The Old Kingdom series by Garth Nix is one I find a lot of people haven't heard of.



Yes! Some really well written books.

As far as my picks, I would say the Kushiel series by Jacqueline Carey is my top favorite. A concubine in an alternate history France who gets involved in high society and war and all sorts of fun stuff. Oh and there's lots of BDSM sex.

Then there's the Temeraire novels by Naomi Novik. Another alternate history, this one taking place during the Napoleonic wars, but with the addition of dragons!


----------



## zidders (Aug 2, 2016)

Spider Robinson's Callahan's Cross-time Saloon series is a great read. I know it was pretty popular with sci-fi fans when it came out but It's been awhile since they were published. It would be sad to see them fade into obscurity. Another great series is Tad Williams 'Memory, Sorrow & Thorn' series. Some folks might remember Tad as the author of Tailchaser's Song which was a pretty popular book with furry folk back when the fandom was first getting started.


----------



## Winter (Aug 12, 2016)

I always like to promote Lynn Flewelling's Nightrunner Series (7 books, starts with Luck in the Shadows) and Tamir Triad (3 books, starts with The Bone Doll's Twin). Both are very well-written fantasy tales, set in the same world but at different times. Memorable characters, imaginative settings and captivating plots. Good mix of humour, adventure and elements of horror from time to time. Sounds like a commercial, but that's how I feel about them.









I'd also like to recommend Jordan L Hawk's Whyborne and Griffin series (8 books still ongoing, starts with Widdershins). These books are set in the US, late 19th and early 20th century, and include both fantasy and horror elements, as well as the strife of a gay couple living in an age when homosexuality is illegal. Word of warning though; all books include scenes of gay sex, quite explicit.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Aug 14, 2016)

sho-shonojo said:


> Second this. Firebringer and The Sight were both fantastic. It's a shame that Fell, his sequel to The Sight didn't quite have the same magic that the previous books did.


I didn't even realize The Sight had a sequel. 
Although, I know that the author has written several other books that I wish to read.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 19, 2016)

I recommend "The otherworld series"  and "The Indigo court" books so good if you go with otherworld you have stories involving three fae sisters. The oldest is a witch who is beautiful and powerful, the middle child is a former accrobat turned vampire who owns a private investigation agency, and the youngest is a golden tabby/ panther shifter who also happens to be a Valkyrie. 
 And with the Indigo court books you have a lost owl shifter princess with a air elemental guardian who is having to deal with a war in her hometown. Both series are really good and if you like fantasy these are the books for you. Yasmine Galenorn really outdid herself.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

I like the Sanctuary series by Robert J Crane. the series has murder, violence, politics, betrayals, romance, backstabbing, battles, etc. still waiting for the last book to come out


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

BattleTech. The book series started in 1987. Got into in '88. I bought everyone that came out. A lot of them are hard to find now because they're out of print. But all the different writers put on a helluva show, and I cried when it all came to an end. Yeah, I'm sappy.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

www.google.co.uk: sanctuary series robert j crane - Google Search


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Rattled said:


> Dune is a popular series, but I've not come across many people who've actually read it. It's a really amazing Sci-fi series, if you're into that.
> 
> Another book, one that I read during Elementary school I believe, was Island of the Blue Dolphins. It's about a Native American girl who was stranded. It's a children's novel, and not actually a series, but that was a book that always stuck with me. Unfortunately, I'm never able to find others who have also read it, and I don't own a copy of it myself. Yet.


Omg! I read that! Her tribe was washed away by a tsunami, and she was the only survivor. Her and a wolf(wasn't it a wolf?). And they caught a squid(or was it an octopus?). Great novel. And I own all the Dune books, even the last few. Love that story. Nothing like a drug addicted galaxy!!


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Omg! I read that! Her tribe was washed away by a tsunami, and she was the only survivor. Her and a wolf(wasn't it a wolf?). And they caught a squid(or was it an octopus?). Great novel. And I own all the Dune books, even the last few. Love that story. Nothing like a drug addicted galaxy!!


lel


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 21, 2016)

That's a tie between the Pendragon series and the Dragons of Requiem. (multiple trilogies make it up, each at a different part in the timeline therefore making the order they (the trilogies) are read in largely inconsequential)


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 22, 2016)

Wereworld


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 28, 2016)

For anyone who likes a good romance series written in a classy way without too much detail, I suggest checking out Nora Roberts. She is a great author with a crap ton of books out there. Many are trilogies, but she has many single books too. She writes heavily on the metaphysical side of things and many of her characters are shapeshifters. Alot are murder romance too. 

First one I ever read is called Carolina Moon, about a woman who has been a medium since she was a child & was severely punished for it. Her best friend is murdered when they are 8 yrs old & she saw it in her mind, but she couldn't see the killer of course. Family moves away & she returns as an adult to face the demons of her past. Falls in love w/ her bestie's brother, against his family's wishes. Helps solve the murder, but NR is fantastic at twisting the story right at the very end. Keeps you hanging on. Her current series has a lycan that shifts for 3 nights every month. 

She also writes under the pen, JD Robb, for the In Death series. There's like 30+ already & she releases like 2 more each year. It's about a NYC homicide detective who falls in love with a gazillionaire and they solve all these crazy murders. There's friendship, love, sex, romance, alot of laughs. And it's all set about 50 years in the future. So think The Jetsons (if you are old enough to remember them) meets CSI (not to mention a sore subject). It's really worth the read if yure into that kinda thing.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 23, 2017)

benignBiotic said:


> _Animorphs_ is kind of obscure these days. I'll go with that.
> 
> It's an amazing series. So dark and a great deconstruction of everything sci-fi. As I was reading them a few years ago I got bored of the same plots getting repeated, but the series as a whole is excellent. Sad, funny, exciting, epic.


Maaaaan, Animorphs. Loved that series.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 23, 2017)

James Rollins writes great books. Haven't read a single one he wrote that wasnt good.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 24, 2017)

Definitely the Last Dogs for me. It's an adolescents-targetted book series about a dog who tries to find the humans after they disappear, alongside two others. The premise sounds childish but it tends to get very dark, involving some dogs being driven to insanity by hunger, the fact that wolves are constantly trying to kill them. Yikes, a cat was even brutally killed when it tried to defend the main character o.o

Actually, I haven't read past book one yet but I've been trying to get my hands on the other ones; it's just really good!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 25, 2017)

Helix War
Marseguro, a backwater water world where humans and selkies - humans genetically engineered for aquatic adaptation - live side by side in peace, has its 70-year long seclusion shattered by an invasion sent by the very tyrannical regime they fled from on Earth. Though peace-loving, the inhabitants had been left with the legacy of their creator's work, including a weapon so terrible that doubts arise as to who is the greater threat to whom.

Helix War is a 2-novel omnibus written by Edward Willett.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 10, 2017)

probably the jack reacher franchise by tom clancy you might know him from the movies 
hunt for red october, sum of all fears,patriot games etc etc


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> probably the jack reacher franchise by tom clancy you might know him from the movies
> hunt for red october, sum of all fears,patriot games etc etc


You're thinking of Jack _Ryan_, who's an entirely different character altogether.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 11, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> You're thinking of Jack _Ryan_, who's an entirely different character altogether.



oh, right Ryan any way still command authority  hunt for red october red rabbit and so on


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 11, 2017)

The Plague dogs, was pretty.....boring....and long....and......kinda messed up. lol


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 23, 2017)

The John Dies At The End series by David Wong. 

There are the books currently in the series: John Dies At The End, This Book is Full of Spiders-Seriously Don't Touch It, and What The Hell Did I Just Read. 

They follow a fictional version of David and his friend John, two assholes who get themselves mixed up in the strange and horrifying supernatural conspiracies happening in their hometown of Undisclosed. It's like a really good B-horror movie but in print. David is a writer for cracked.com and he brings that humor to otherwise gruesome stories. 

Well worth a read, in my opinion.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 11, 2017)

The Coachman Rat






Found it in a used bookstore years ago but it is an amazingly good read.

Cinderella has her ball, but what of the the animals that were made to facilitate it for her? The story follows one of the rats that was turned into a human for the night to be Cinderella's coachman. Following the night he is left with human intelligence but remains a rat. He is no longer able to fit in among his own kind and has to make his way in the world. This book is dark. No happily ever after is this story.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Nov 20, 2017)

Ohhhh read a ton of books trying to think of what would be good here.

Really, think I'd suggest something by Diana Wynne Jones. She writes fantasy stories. One thing I love is there's always a sense of whimsy to her stories. A lot of them are set in fairy tale inspired worlds. Not too many people I've met are familiar with her work, so I'll touch on two series she wrote.

One of them, many people might be familiar with the anime adaption Howl's Moving Castle. Book follows the same characters but is a bit different in how some characters are portrayed. Howl for example isn't a pacifist who's afraid to go to war. The second book actually establishes he's flat out willing to use overwhelming magical force to just win wars. This is considered a flaw for him. In general, Howl is just kind of terrible in the series. There are three books in the series total, and Howl and Sophie never really stop arguing throughout the entire series even after getting married and having a kid. Some people note they're just happier that way, and constantly arguing with each other helps keeps their minds sharp. Anyway, first book was Howl's Moving Castle, second is Castle in the Air, and the final is House of Many Ways. It's a fun read for anyone who enjoys a good fantasy story, especially one not afraid to play with tropes.








One of her other series I'd touch on is the Chronicles of Chrestomanci. This one is rather interesting, as it takes place in a multiverse. The Chrestomancer is a 9 Lived Enchanter who is responsible for maintaining magical order throughout the realms. The books vary based on how involved he is in the plot. Some books revolve around the current Chrestomancer completely while others take place in the 9 worlds, usually with him showing up at the end. The first book in the series is Charmed Life, and introduces one or our main characters Cat. He's the main character in two of the books, and I always found his stories the most fun and not just because of feline preference. Actually every character who winds up being a Chrestomancer or has the potential to wind up as a Chrestomancer tends to have a cat motif. Part of the nine lives thing. Anyway, the series has some hit and misses. Charmed Life, The Lives of Christopher Chant, Witch Week and The Pinhoe Egg are probably my favorites out the series. I do know, I usually see the first two books Charmed Life and The Lives of Christopher Chant bundled together into one book these days, so can get two books for the price of one to get started on the series if you're interested.


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

My favourite Book-series:
Autor: Rita Falk
Language: Only german.

The book is about a german police officer named Franz Eberhofer. He is the only officer in a very small town in southern bavaria.
Franz Eberhofer solves different criminal cases with an emotionless face, he likes Leberkässemmeln and has a dog named Ludwig.
His grandma is cautious to not let him suffer from the slightest hunger.
The book provides also some recipes from Franz's grandma.
And his Dad grows marihuana in his garden and listens to the beatles.
Franz dislikes the beatles and tends to shoot his fathers turntable with his duty weapon.
The book is very funny there are alot of jokes and you can't hold back laughter (thats why there is a warning inside the book to not read it in public)





The picture shows the first book in the series.

At the moment there are 8 books:

1. Winterkartoffelknödel
2. Dampfnudelblues
3. Schweinskopf al dente
4. Grießnockeraffäre
5. Sauerkrautkoma
6. Zwetschgendatschikomplott
7. Leberkäsjunkie
8. Weißwurstconnection


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm not the best at knowing how popular a book series is, but is Michelle Paver's "Chronicles of Ancient Darkness" Series obscure enough? The first book is Wolf Brother if you're interested, and it's on Audible if that's your thing. I am halfway through the second to last book, and I'm going to be sad to leave the main characters because I actually quite like them. Though Paver is writing a new series set in ancient Greece, so I'm looking forward to starting that.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m going to toss out the first two Well of Souls series and The Four Lords of the Diamond series by Jack for the sci-fi fans here.

For the Well of Souls series, start with _Midnight at the Well of Souls _as that sets up everything and can be read on its own very nicely.  Then go with the next four books in order.  By the end it sets up some very very good questions for discussions.  The second series is an expansion on some of the races that he wanted to use but never did, and stay away from the very last two books.

The Four Lords of the Diamond follows a special agent who has his memories/personality duplicated and placed into four convicts that had their brains wiped.  This is done so that he can infiltrate 4 worlds that each one has its own rules and a virus that causes it so that once you set foot on a world you can’t leave it without dieing.


----------



## Legarch (Dec 7, 2017)

The Farsala Trilogy
Author: Hilari Bell
Demographic: Young Adult

A trilogy of books, that has a loose basing upon the invasion of Persia (Farsala )by the legions of Rome (Hrum), from the perspective of the Persians. Also takes a lot of from the Persian story of Rostam and Sorhab, which is actually used as ‘break points’ between chapters, giving a short 1-2 page excerpt of a retelling of the ancient story. The chapters are written kinda weird though, as each ‘Chapter’ has three ‘subchapters’, each from the point of view of the three main characters. Highly recommend it.


The Oracle Trilogy 
Author: Catherine Fisher
Demographic: Young Adult

Takes place in a rough facsimile of Ancient Egypt. A story about corruption of the Theocracy of the land, and how the Archon, the literal manifestation of a deity in human form, is reduced to little more than a puppet by corrupt priests and generals who claim true ruler-ship over the land. Very interesting concept, though I remember when I read it some parts of it flew a bit over my head, as I started reading the series when I was only around 11 years old (fuck that feels like a lifetime ago).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll probably make another post about some good books I read when I get home and check my massive shelves of novels I gathered over the years. I was the kid that always begged to stop at Chapters when we went to the city and got bookstore gift cards, so I have hundreds of books and manga sitting around


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't really know if they are well known or not, but the books that came to my mind were _The Pilo Family Circus_ and _The Pilo Traveling Show_. They tell the story of how the protagonist gets forced into a supernatural circus, where he has to work as a clown. As expected the clowns are evil, the magic is real, and the circus really isn't a nice place.

I really enjoyed these books. The circus is such a wonderfully imagined(and horrible) place, that I just want to learn more and more about.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 28, 2017)

Warrior cats (sorry lmao)
Goose chase (not a series but it's amazing)
The tale if desperaux (not a series either)
The hunger games

Idk just a few that I actually like


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 28, 2017)

For those of you who like paramilitary espionage and tired of Tom Clancy, I recommend novels by Jack Higgins and Brad Thor.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 28, 2017)

There are a lot of ink tattooed classics I could list here that as as popular powerful as indie hits in todays market means.

Dragon and thief is a good start, it builds a world that exists. Redwall is more vintage because its a complex novel of cultures and character then just animals. The Angels command is a great book. Urchin and the hearthstone is a amazing series as well.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

I second those mentioning Garth Nix, David Clement-Davies, Douglas Adams, Kathryn Lasky, and Michelle Paver. I tend to follow authors I enjoy, and remember books by them. To add to the list....

1) Any Star Trek novel by Diane Duane, Greg Cox (Rise and Fall of Khan Noonien Singh Volumes 1 & 2 were my favorites), and Peter David
2) Orson Scott Card's Enderverse (20+ books and still writing)
3) Elfquest by Wendy and Richard Pini (40 years of beautiful art and elegant storytelling, read it online at elfquest.com)
4) Masque of the Red Death by Wendy Pini (graphic novel of Poe's work. Again, you can read it online... I think masquemusical.com)
5) Any book written by Sharon Skinner, starting with The Healer's Legacy

If I think of anymore, I'll add to this post lol


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Well worth checking out is The Helliconia Trilogy by Brian Aldiss, a story spread out over a couple of thousand years that charts the rise and fall of civilisations on a planet where seasons last centuries.  Alongside the humans there's also a race of anthroyaks named Phagors.  The two races don't interact much in the story, apart from being the bogeyman for each other in the height of winter or summer as each becomes dominant.



SashaBengal said:


> 2) Orson Scott Card's Enderverse (20+ books and still writing)



I've not been able to look at anything he's involved with since it came out about his funding of anti-LGBT equality campaigns.  Which is a shame, because he's obviously talented as a writer, and I really don't like reducing everything to other peoples' politics.  However, I can't help it in that particular case.  I just don't want to give him any of my money knowing where he's likely to send it, you know?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I've not been able to look at anything he's involved with since it came out about his funding of anti-LGBT equality campaigns.  Which is a shame, because he's obviously talented as a writer, and I really don't like reducing everything to other peoples' politics.  However, I can't help it in that particular case.  I just don't want to give him any of my money knowing where he's likely to send it, you know?


Source?

Quite frankly, it sounds more like you feel guilty for liking his work, and are trying to compensate with a boycott in order to earn validation.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 3, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Source?


This was all over the news at the time the Enders Game film came out.  Harrison Ford even had to comment on it in press interviews.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I've not been able to look at anything he's involved with since it came out about his funding of anti-LGBT equality campaigns.  Which is a shame, because he's obviously talented as a writer, and I really don't like reducing everything to other peoples' politics.  However, I can't help it in that particular case.  I just don't want to give him any of my money knowing where he's likely to send it, you know?



He also writes into his books a lot of interesting perspectives about several faiths and beliefs that challenge my own. To me, it doesn't really matter what the man's personal beliefs are. If his writings make me stop and think about my own worldviews _while_ I'm reading a _fiction_ book, he's doing a good job. His world building and character development are outstanding, given that Ender's Game was never meant to be the beginning of a series. And besides... if you don't want to give him your money, just borrow the book from your local library.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> This was all over the news at the time the Enders Game film came out.  Harrison Ford even had to comment on it in press interviews.


Was it? It must have been both a slow news week for something that vapid, and on news networks barely worth watching. Then again, I don't really care for what celebrities have to say.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 3, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Was it? It must have been both a slow news week for something that vapid, and on news networks barely worth watching. Then again, I don't really care for what celebrities have to say.



I missed that news report as well but... the man has been a practicing Mormon for decades. Probably his whole life. Based on that knowledge, why is it such a surprise that he's anti-gay? Sure, not all members of the LDS church are as outspoken as others, not are they all as intolerant as all that, but still. It shouldn't be such a scandal and disappointment to fans of his work. As far as I know, he never tried to hide his religious views. Media just likes to sensationalize things.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 3, 2018)

This goes back to when I was a child at school and the series of books that I have the fondest memories of reading were:

The Tim and Tobias series. 

This is way before Harry Potter ever existed and much better series of storeys.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> I missed that news report as well but... the man has been a practicing Mormon for decades. Probably his whole life. Based on that knowledge, why is it such a surprise that he's anti-gay? Sure, not all members of the LDS church are as outspoken as others, not are they all as intolerant as all that, but still. It shouldn't be such a scandal and disappointment to fans of his work. As far as I know, he never tried to hide his religious views. Media just likes to sensationalize things.


I've no problem with people being anti-gay, for whatever reason.  Everyone is going to have different viewpoints on stuff.  Expecting anything else in a world of 7 billion people is a bit ridiculous.  It's only when I found out that he was actively funding groups that want to take peoples' rights away, people like me, that I started having an issue about it.  Yeah, he's entitled to do that, but at the same time I'm entitled to pick my response.  So I did.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Was it? It must have been both a slow news week for something that vapid, and on news networks barely worth watching. Then again, I don't really care for what celebrities have to say.


Obviously you weren't that interested in the film coming out if you didn't seek out news articles or reports related to it.  Personally I was, since I'm into film in a big way and sci-fi is a genre I particularly enjoy.  So I was disappointed when I discovered Scott Card's funding of anti-gay lobbying groups as a result.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 4, 2018)

Ring trilogy by Koji Suzuki. First book is somewhat known, mainly due to being remade countless times into completely different movies (the American adaptation is the most well known to Western audience, but sadly it's kinda the worst of the bunch, simplifying the whole story into a Hollywood flick), but otherwsise, it's an obscure and underrated series. All three books are completely different in tone - first one is a mystical horror, second one is a technotriller, and third one is an intetestinc sci-fi piece about transhumanism.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Obviously you weren't that interested in the film coming out if you didn't seek out news articles or reports related to it.  Personally I was, since I'm into film in a big way and sci-fi is a genre I particularly enjoy.  So I was disappointed when I discovered Scott Card's funding of anti-gay lobbying groups as a result.


To each their own. It still strikes me as strange that you're denying yourself a novel series solely because of a tangential triviality your interest in a movie adaptation of its first book led you to discover.


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2018)

Theodore Dreiser

*The Financier* (1912)
*The Tycoon* (1914)

Very compelling books, about a the rise and fall and rise of a ruthless guilded age tycoon, first set in Philidelphia, and then, turn of the century Chicago. Not among Dreiser's best known works, but in my mind, reaching at points the heights of his more famous *Sister Carrie*.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> To each their own. It still strikes me as strange that you're denying yourself a novel series solely because of a tangential triviality your interest in a movie adaptation of its first book led you to discover.


It's OK.  There are plenty of other authors out there that I haven't read yet.  TBH I came into this thread to recommend Brian Aldiss then mentioned Scott Card in passing, so this whole conversation makes it sound like my avoidance of him is a bigger deal for me than it actually is.  I'm not trying to organise a boycott or anything.  I just know I wouldn't enjoy reading his books after finding that out, so I'd rather read someone else's work.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 4, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> It's OK.  There are plenty of other authors out there that I haven't read yet.  TBH I came into this thread to recommend Brian Aldiss then mentioned Scott Card in passing, so this whole conversation makes it sound like my avoidance of him is a bigger deal for me than it actually is.  I'm not trying to organise a boycott or anything.  I just know I wouldn't enjoy reading his books after finding that out, so I'd rather read someone else's work.


Isaac Arthur often makes sci-fi "book of the month" recommendations to people who follow his Youtube channel.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Isaac Arthur often makes sci-fi "book of the month" recommendations to people who follow his Youtube channel.


Thanks.  Will take a look


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

Wraeththu by Storm Constantine. It's hard to describe this series, but it's about an evolved race that is slowly replacing humans and are adrogynous outwardly. It can best explained here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wraeththu There's something really powerful and magical about Storm's writing, which can be surreal and addictive. I found myself having to read this a few times to get certain scenes entirely, but it was well worth it for that level of prose. It's both beautiful and captivating and just a fantastic read. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wraeththu


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Obviously you weren't that interested in the film coming out if you didn't seek out news articles or reports related to it.  Personally I was, since I'm into film in a big way and sci-fi is a genre I particularly enjoy.  So I was disappointed when I discovered Scott Card's funding of anti-gay lobbying groups as a result.



I was super excited about the movie when it was about to be in theaters and I still didn't seek out news articles or reports about it. Not trying to argue, just saying that just because a person doesn't see every little thing about an upcoming movie it doesn't mean they're not a huge fan.

And that's the last I'm saying on the matter. As commented a few times, to each their own.


----------



## CarolynNyx (Jan 10, 2018)

Book of the New Sun by Gene Wolfe

The Book of the New Sun - Wikipedia

Its highly regarded in the sci-fi/fantasy community. George RR Martin, Neil Gaiman, Ursula Le Guin and Kim Stanley Robinson list it as one of their favourite novels, but its woefully obscure and underrated more broadly. I'm a bona fide evangelist about that book it is SO good but barely anyone else has heard of it


----------



## Ashke (Jan 10, 2018)

CarolynNyx said:


> George RR Martin, Neil Gaiman, Ursula Le Guin and Kim Stanley Robinson list it as one of their favourite novels, but its woefully obscure and underrated more broadly.



This fact alone has my interest piqued. I definitely want to check it out now.


----------



## CarolynNyx (Jan 10, 2018)

Ashke said:


> This fact alone has my interest piqued. I definitely want to check it out now.


Awesome  (forgive me if the following post is too obsessive)

Well if you do end up getting into it, feel free to flick me a PM if you have any questions/if you want to. It can be a bit difficult/confusing to first get into, mainly because its in the style of a memoir from an unreliable narrator and it uses lots of archaic words, and he often describes technology where he doesn't understand what it is, but once you adjust its a wild ride.

Theres a whole fan community that does podcasts/blogs/etc about it (really love the podcast Alzabo Soup), lots of theories about various aspects of the characters/story/world and theres even been published encyclopedias (most well-known being Lexicon Urthus but that stuff is pretty spoilery). I've found its a really fun sci-fi/fantasy/science fantasy (its even debated which genre it best falls into) book to obsess over. Its probably my favourite book.

I read it twice and probably will again - right now my goal is to get further in the sequels though (the Urth of the New Sun, Book of the Long Sun, Book of the Short Sun). His novel/3 novellas/novella Fifth Head of Cerberus is really great too.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

@CarolynNyx thanks for that.  Will check out


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child put out some good stories. So does James Rollins. Lots of action and suspense. And great writing. Their books tend to be page turners.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 14, 2018)

I just started reading the _Mistborn _series, so far the first book is pretty good. Another series I would recommend is the _Circle of Magic. _


----------



## Varg Stigandr (Feb 18, 2018)

It's not published through any publishing house, but the Life of Riley series by Greg Howell is very good.


----------



## Rant (Feb 18, 2018)

The Wings of Fire series is amazing. They deal with war, loss, acceptance, views of others, disabilities in a positive light, etc. I'm amazed this isn't more popular, it has a fantastic world, magic system and all the different dragon races have different cultures and interests. 

Basic plot of the first 5 books is: A war for the throne rages on as the 7 tribes split and take sides with one of the 3 Sandwing princesses a Prophecy is told that 5 eggs hatched on the Brightest night will choose the next queen. But the dragonets of destiny have other plans...


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Feb 19, 2018)

Chronicles of Ancient Darkness by Michelle Paver. Loved the series especially because it was about a boy and a wolf.


----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)

Its's not a series, but "I, Ripper" is a fantastic read if you're into horror at all. It's sort of historical fiction told partially from the perspective of Jack the Ripper which is fascinating psychologically, but it also gets pretty gorey and adult at times, so be warned.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 25, 2018)

Wrinkle In Time (never saw the movie)


----------



## Rif_Foxworthy (Sep 12, 2018)

"K-9 Corps" by Kenneth Von Gunden. A group of genetically altered dogs who can speak follow their friend and handler Ray Larkin through the depths of outer space


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 13, 2018)

These are from the YA/Childrens' sections but don't let that fool you, they're amazingly written- The Missing series by Margaret Peterson Haddix(Sci-fi, time travel, seven book series) and The School for Good and Evil by Soman Chainani(4 book series, fantasy). The latter is getting attention and has been on the best seller's list, but Haddix is such an underrated author and all of their series(and even the one-shot novels like Uprising) are amazing. 

I'm still in the midst of reading both of these but these are the only two non-manga series that kept my interest as the books go on(There's been so many series that by the middle of the 2nd or 3rd book I just lose interest) 

I'm currently reading The Program series by Suzanne Young (Impulse bought The Remedy at a bargain book store not realizing it was the third book of the series =w=''' And just continued from there, gonna read the final book before I go read the first two) but it's not for the week of heart as it deals with suicide. It has 6 books, but every 2 books the lead main characters change and it goes into a different timeline in the same universe. It's really really neat and I didn't even need to read the first two books to understand the third and fourth(Though the fifth and sixth start to tie everything together and mention names from the previous books).


----------



## Faexie (Sep 25, 2018)

Skulduggery Pleasant. I't amazing!


----------



## alphienya (Sep 25, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Skulduggery Pleasant. I't amazing!



Oh my god I love that book so much. Such a shame it isn't more popular. More 

I come to bring the Leviathan Trilogy by Scott Westerfeld. It's a mix of steampunk, biopunk, and alternate history since it takes place during the events of WWI. The series follows its two main characters Aleksandar, an illegitimate Austro-Hungarian prince on the run, and Deryn, a girl that disguises herself as a boy named Dylan to get into the British Air Service. Some of the conflicts in the book have to do with biopunk nations (Darwinists) and steampunk nations (Clankers) fighting about which one is right or something. I dunno. It's been a while since I've read these books. But they're great!

Apparently the books got good reviews and even an award or two, but I've only heard of one other person I've talked to reading them. So I guess they could count for a topic such as this.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

alphienya said:


> Oh my god I love that book so much. Such a shame it isn't more popular. More
> 
> I come to bring the Leviathan Trilogy by Scott Westerfeld. It's a mix of steampunk, biopunk, and alternate history since it takes place during the events of WWI. The series follows its two main characters Aleksandar, an illegitimate Austro-Hungarian prince on the run, and Deryn, a girl that disguises herself as a boy named Dylan to get into the British Air Service. Some of the conflicts in the book have to do with biopunk nations (Darwinists) and steampunk nations (Clankers) fighting about which one is right or something. I dunno. It's been a while since I've read these books. But they're great!
> 
> Apparently the books got good reviews and even an award or two, but I've only heard of one other person I've talked to reading them. So I guess they could count for a topic such as this.


Have you read his Succession and Uglies series?


----------



## KyroWolf11 (Oct 13, 2018)

They probably aren't as good as I'd like them to be. But I love the Darren Shan series and Larten Crepsley series. I also really like the Cherub series.


----------



## Narri (Feb 23, 2019)

This one actually surprised me


----------



## riddles (Apr 26, 2019)

how popular is emily rodda's "deltora quest" outside of australia? reading those books was like a right of passage when i was a kid, but at the time few foreign mates knew what it was.

not a series, but "lives of the monster dogs" by kirsten bakis is fantastic but somewhat obscure.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 28, 2019)

The Mysterious Benedict Society By Trenton Lee Stewart is a series of childrens books I read when I was a kid, and still own all the books today, that I feel are way too underappreaciated an would make for a kickass Netflix show. It's got that Lemony Snicket vibe going on, but I feel the two books are so different they could actually work. I've never met anyone else whose ever heard of these books before, and I haven't even seen anyone mention it as a great book for kids, or even list it in a top 10 list which is sad because this book has it all. These are the books that essentially made me want to become a writer, and to work harder on making even more enjoyable stories for people to read, and it saddens me that not a lot of people have heard of the series. 

The Secret Series by Pseudonymous Bosch is another great series that I've never heard anyone mention before, but by god are these books fun to read. They have so much charm and personality, that I was surprised as a kid to find I was the only person in my school who had ever heard of such a series. The author himself likes to break the fourth wall using small annotations at the bottom of the page, often times giving the reader information on the characters that wouldn't otherwise be exclusive. There's also the fact that the characters in the book can basically look however the reader wants them to look, and the same goes for the setting as well. The author really wants to push the readers imagination which I enjoyed as a kid, and i still do now. I wish people paid more attention to this series because its honestly one of my favorite books ever from my childhood, and each book was just a mysterious and educational joyride till the very end. 

(Also it was the first time I ever read a book where the main character had two dads, and yet the book never makes a thing out of it or even draws attention to it, or even tries to explain how two men could possibly live together like a married couple. It was surprisingly a very open minded book that teaches kids to accept people who are different than them, and to be not just tolerant but accepting of other people's differences.)


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2019)

How well known is Hank the Cowdog?  

I mean it's a kids book, but I always loved it, and probably still would if I read it. LOL.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Apr 28, 2019)

The one that immediately comes to mind is the _Foundation_ series by Isaac Asimov. Its really quite excellent if you like expansive sci-fi that travels to the far reaches of a galaxy and to my mind it isn't a particularly well-known series. I'd imagine the dedicated sci-fi fans out there are at least aware of it though. 
I have read through the original trilogy and a couple of others, but I haven't been to a used book store in quite some time to pick up the rest of them.


----------



## kyriamask (Nov 5, 2019)

Yo diría que la serie de injertos y legado


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 20, 2019)

When I was a teenager I remember reading all of those trashy Piers Anthony "Xanth" novels I still remember to this day, they almost felt like western-made animes because it was this bizarre mix of fantasy and reality kind of like One Piece (sorry that's the best comparison I could make). I say that because you have knights and castles and magic, but yet people also have telephones, TVs, and I always crack up thinking about some of the books because I SWEAR the author had a panty fetish (not that that's a bad thing, lol) due to how frequently it was mentioned that all of the females wore real-ass panties compared to say, gowns or frocks or whatever else a woman would wear in actual medieval times.

I dipped out when he made a book entirely about panties, ironically named "The Color of Her Panties", where the entire plot of the novel was something like the hero had to go on a quest in order to find out what color panties some goddess wore in order to embarrass her into freeing their friend... That's when I realized I was just reading some deviant's crazy sex fantasies disguised as fantasy novels. I still love a lot of the other books in that series, though. I remember reading one called "Isle of View" that was about a reptile girl or something.


----------

